# 16mm lead questions :/



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

So how much does a 15/16mm lead ball weigh. From a source it states 20grams<, is this right. So if I have a band-set of 30-35lb draw, would this be enough to launch the 20grams of lead? Whats the speed and effective hunting range I should get?







Thanks

Heres the source: http://jacksshed.myfreeforum.org/calabers_and_sizes_of_lead_shot_courtesy_of_tyke__about3842.html


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

josephlys said:


> So how much does a 15/16mm lead ball weigh. From a source it states 20grams<, is this right. So if I have a band-set of 30-35lb draw, would this be enough to launch the 20grams of lead? Whats the speed and effective hunting range I should get?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that's right. If I recall correctly, Jörg's 30mm steel weighed 120 grams, so 15mm steel would be 60 grams. 16mm lead must be more than 60 grams... Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

josephlys said:


> So how much does a 15/16mm lead ball weigh. From a source it states 20grams<, is this right. So if I have a band-set of 30-35lb draw, would this be enough to launch the 20grams of lead? Whats the speed and effective hunting range I should get?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well do the math, 16mm diameter is 8mm radius using the formula for volume of a sphere...








So it has a volume of ~ 2.14 cm[sup]3[/sup], to get the mass you simply multiply the volume by the density of Lead (11.34 g/cm[sup]3[/sup]) giving a 16mm Lead ball a mass of 24.32 grams.

A 15mm lead ball would have a mass of 20.04 g - you should note that the volume, and therefore mass, of a spherical object rises exponentially as its diameter increases.

I did actually write a program which performs these calculations for you but I don't want to release it yet...


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I stand corrected. Should have done the maths...


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, so would a band-set 30lb draw launch this easy? At ranges less than 10yards. What velocities should I expect to get? Thanks again for your help


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

My 16 mm lead balls (bellsofhythe 12 shot mould) weigh 26 gramms.

You can expect about 55 to 60 m/s with a 30 lbs Thera Band setup.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

JoergS said:


> My 16 mm lead balls (bellsofhythe 12 shot mould) weigh 26 gramms.
> 
> You can expect about 55 to 60 m/s with a 30 lbs Thera Band setup.


26 grams... that's weird, if anything I would expect them to weigh slightly less as it's unlikely that you're using 100% Lead, I think your mould must be ~1.64 cm...


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know, it is possible that the size isn't exactly 16 mm. Also the lead I am using is from discarded tyre weights, probably some kind of alloy really.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

JoergS said:


> I don't know, it is possible that the size isn't exactly 16 mm. Also the lead I am using is from discarded tyre weights, probably some kind of alloy really.


I think the value is probably truncated for simplicity's sake after being converted from a common imperial measurement, maybe 0.65" ?


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Tyre weights over here are harder than pure lead.They have Tin as an alloy and other things.


----------



## SLiuGraphite (Dec 23, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> Tyre weights over here are harder than pure lead.They have Tin as an alloy and other things.


Yea they're harder but not denser. The alloy would actually make the balls lighter because of everything in it.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the info Joerg, really helpful







I was trying to get a rough estimate as I don't have a crony, so thanks everybody


----------

